# The why's in length of arrow being drawn?



## ol' Bow Bender (Sep 18, 2009)

Updates needed please?
When watching the best of the best shooting 20 yard indoor championship rounds 
Why do they have as much as 2" to 3" inches of arrow extended beyond the risers of their bows? 
Just where does the 27" or 28" or more inches that the arrow was measured for... 
to match the archers possible purchase of a bow and or equipment come in to play when it comes in place for this type of competition?

And, when watching FITA up to 90 Meters and NFAA up to 80 yards 
the Arrows are drawn all the way the way back to the risers. 
Why the differences?


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Biggest reason has to do with the spine of the arrows being used. 

Indoors most are using fat aluminum or carbon arrows (linecutters, arrow damage not a concern because you're shooting 1 arrow into 1 spot, no groups) that at 28" would be spined just about right for a 70#-80# bow . Most don't shoot that much poundage indoors, or even outdoors for that matter . Therefore, to get the spine to work out a longer arrow and heavier point weights are used (reduces the "dynamic" spine of the arrow, or rather the flex characteristics, when the arrow is fired) to more closely match the bow poundage set-up.

Outdoors the archers also need to take into consideration wind, arrow damage, etc., when considering arrow sizes. So instead of selecting big, fat, slow arrows most use skinny carbons or carbon/aluminum alloy sthat are less impacted by the wind and less susceptible to damage from other arrows being shot into the target. Most manufacturers offer skinny arrows in a wide range of spines so for outdoors you can cut your arrows down shorter and still be able to spine the arrow to your bow specs.

>>------->


----------



## cagomoc3 (Aug 13, 2009)

ol' Bow Bender said:


> Updates needed please?
> When watching the best of the best shooting 20 yard indoor championship rounds
> Why do they have as much as 2" to 3" inches of arrow extended beyond the risers of their bows?
> Just where does the 27" or 28" or more inches that the arrow was measured for...
> ...


In field there possible wind catch, and 20yrds it doesn't matter you want you arrows fat and slow...


----------

